# Does black walnut change color as it ages?



## Creede (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm trying to match some 30 year old black walnut cabinets that have been continuously oiled, but with no other types of finishes every applied. When I recently got some new black walnut for a project that will be next to the old cabinets, the color was much different. The older cabinets have a deep patina, and are much redder. Is this color change typical? Can I expect the new wood to change color over time? - thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Creede said:


> I'm trying to match some 30 year old black walnut cabinets that have been continuously oiled, but with no other types of finishes every applied. When I recently got some new black walnut for a project that will be next to the old cabinets, the color was much different. The older cabinets have a deep patina, and are much redder. Is this color change typical? Can I expect the new wood to change color over time? - thanks


How the original wood was finished may depend on why it looks like the way it does. It has a finish on it, so it will look different than fresh wood. You may not match it perfectly you could get close. You'll have to try a few different methods to get an idea.

Normally with age, exposure to light, and oxidation, Black Walnut will get lighter. You might try just some BLO (boiled linseed oil) and see what the color looks like. For preservation of color, using a paste wood filler, and a water based aniline stain will enhance the grain. With just using an oiled finish, it will be easily retouched, and in the future an oil base varnish or polyurethane can be added. The sheen can be adjusted as desired.












 







.


----------



## Creede (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, Looking at the insides of the cabinets, they also have the reddish color, so I'm guessing that something in the original treatment stained it that color. Although the outside of the cabinets might have faded a little, the color's pretty close, but with a beautiful grain. I'll play around with the BLO and an aniline stain, to see what I can come up with, otherwise I'm not unhappy with the color of the new walnut as it is.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have black walnut from 4 different trees. grown in 4 different places and they are very different in color.


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

In my experience, most woods darken with age, but Black Walnut lightens, especially when exposed to sunlight.

I installed a white oak floor with a thin black walnut strip border about 20 years ago. Originally, the contrast was striking. Now, the contrast is much less, and in areas that get sun, it's hard to tell the difference in color.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm sitting at a black walnut table , in a matching chair next to a sideboard that are about 130 yrs. old. The color is now much closer to mahogany than the chocolate brown that the project I made yesterday shows. Yes black walnut changes color, significantly over time due to oxidation. That's why the interior of the walnut cabinet has changed, too. New walnut will change but it will take quite a long time and the old will continue to change.


----------



## Creede (Jul 21, 2011)

Hammer1 - what you're describing sounds close to what I've got. The color of the cabinets is close to that of mahogany, with the exception of the white streaks. I'll try to remember to send some pics to show them change. Thanks


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*walnut color*

Walnut that is old is a redish color. New walnut well look's like new. I have some walnut that is around 80yrs old and is a very redish in color. Lot's of burl is red in color. I found that any walnut look's good. Now as far as new wood i use a lite walnut stain to give it a deeper walnut looking. Now i know it will change but at the time of stain it make's it not look like just off of the tree. I been around wood 60 yrs and have seen some nice looking wood. The best is when you can buy it when it has been air dryed for 20 or 30 more yrs and has the dust on it. That will be some nice looking wood. That kind is hard to find. A few way's to make it look oldish. I work with lot's of different kinds of wood. The one that will change more is cherry. I make jewelry and trinkit box's and take them to a craft show. Now when you open up the cherry you can see the difference. The reason the store bought furnature doesn't change color for a few yrs is that their is a UV inhibitor added to the finish.


----------

